# Whats wrong with this shrimp?



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

wah!!! I just found a shrimp in my tank that looks weird. It has a red spot near its head.
Is it dying?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i kind of looks like an improper molt.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a ghost shrimp before it drops dead. 
Just going off what I've seen in my feeder tanks full of them.


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

And it is dead.......




Is the death preventable?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like it has some fungus where did you bought that?


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> looks like it has some fungus where did you bought that?


I got the ghost shrimp from BA at least 2 months ago, so its not new.
Does that mean there is something in my tank? 

I have a few other ghost shrimp and cherries in my tank. What do i need to do to prevent same thing from happening? Would it affect my fish?

Save my shrimps! Save my fish!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

you should quarantine them with methalineblue before putting on the tank.. see his thread he learn his lessonhttp://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38127


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Looks like a ghost shrimp before it drops dead.
> Just going off what I've seen in my feeder tanks full of them.


from what Jackson said, it sounds like a relatively common problem



camboy012406 said:


> looks like it has some fungus where did you bought that?


but from what camboy said, it sounds like something serious

Some people online says that their ghost shrimp only last a few months.
I would feel better if I know this is the case, I have had it for a few months. What bugs me is that weird red spot near its head and then it dropped dead.

I hope this is just a one off.
I did a 10% water change just now.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I've been keeping Ghost shrimp for almost as long as I've had my first tank set up, back in March or so. I got semi adults from BAs and found the females were mostly berried, so I set up a separate tank to try raising them, and had quite a good success rate with them. I found they tend to turn slightly orange when fully grown and get some dark markings on their shells. 

I don't really know how long they live, but I don't believe they have a long life span. Might only be a year or so. I still have some of the original shrimp I started with, and they are still reproducing regularly, and they would have to be close to year old by now. I also have dozens of juvies of various sizes, so soon it's going to be very hard to tell who's old and who's new. 

I've never seen a red mark quite like your shrimp had, but it also looks a bit opaque through the body, which is something I have seen and it usually means the shrimp is doing to die and soon. But I have also seen shrimp die for no clear reason. Usually the other shrimp eat them so quickly I don't even get a chance to notice one has died and their numbers are high enough that having one disappear is not noticeable. 

But I doubt there is anything you could have done to prevent the death. Neither the red mark nor the opaque body colour is normal. Either could have been an indication of some kind of illness. But so long as the remaining shrimp are active and eating, I don't think there is anything you can do beyond ensure they have food to eat, and since they scavenge so well, starvation is rarely an issue for them unless it is a brand new tank that has not had time to build up a good amount of biofilm


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Fishfur

Anyone bites the dust tonight.
Similar red spot but on the body, so I am suspecting something is wrong. 

The others looks fine, they swims around. One is berried.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

With any luck, you might get one or two juvies after she drops her eggs. i've had them survive to maturity in my community tank, though not in great numbers.


----------

